# Recirculating Hot Water on a Home Run System



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Gentlemen,
Just left a customer's house who was complaining about how long it takes for hot water to get to any of his fixtures. Normally I'd suggest piping a recirc line or pump, but his water is piped in a home run style. 

Info: TriangleTube wall mount that runs radiant and domestic. Slab on grade. One 4 piece bathroom, kitchen and laundry room. 1200 sq/ft total. 

As RJ would have said, Not a heating guy here. Just trying to get some ideas for my customer. 

Thanks


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like a first world problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Suggest a POU W/H close to the fixture where he needs hot water quickly.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Sounds like a first world problem.



Yea I suppose it does. Poor guy!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

One reason why I don't home run...:laughing:


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Can you run a dedicated recirc line for each run, build a recirc manifold then balance each return with a CBV?

Or use Grundfos comfort pump?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How about a pump at the WH and comfort valves at each bath? if perfect, but it will do the job.
https://us.grundfos.com/products/find-product/comfort-pumps-up-10.html


----------

